# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  گرفتن مدرک دیپلم و پیش مجدد

## kordali

سلام من دانشجوم
دانشگاه مدارک مارو نمیده موقع فارغ التحصیلی
میتونم برم یه مدرک دیپلم و پیش تو یه
رشته دیگه بگیرم؟
مدرکشو بهم میدن؟
مدرک می خوام نه ترمیم و کد سوابق.
کسانی ک اطلاع دارن ممنون میشم
راهنمایی بفرماید.

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

من هم دیپلم مجددهم پیش مجدد گرفتم. خواستی پیام بده

----------


## bordbar.muhamma

> من هم دیپلم مجددهم پیش مجدد گرفتم. خواستی پیام بده


دوست عزیز من دیپلم و پیش ریاضی در سال های  ۸۷ و ۸۸ داشتم دیپلم مجدد تجربی در سال گرفتم... برای ورود به دانشگاه که دیگه نیازی نیست پیش مجدد بگیرم؟

----------

